# Cookshack smokette model sm008



## jjrolex (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi...I have a chance to buy this smoker for about $150. It's a 2001 model and supposedly has only been used 2 times. I know the current models go for around $700. Does anyone have any thoughts? I haven't seen it yet, but plan to soon. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## raquette (Jun 7, 2012)

Grab it quick.  Similar to my SmokinTex which does great BBQ.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 7, 2012)

Raquette said:


> Grab it quick. Similar to my SmokinTex which does great BBQ.


X2


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, I'd jump on that, provided it's in decent shape.


----------



## jjrolex (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to see this smoker tomorrow, and the asking price is $150.  Prior to this opportunity I was sold on a Smokin-It model 1 @ $280. Any thoughts on which way to go? I'm not sure if replacement parts( burner and thermostat) are still available for a model that's 11 years old. Thanks again


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 9, 2012)

Well from what I've observed when I was looking for an electric smoker, is that the Smokin-It appears to be a copy of a Smokin' Tex, which is itself a copy of the Cookshack. So if you went with the Smokin-It, you'd essentually be getting a copy of a copy, with the quality of materials falling as you go. Now that isn't to be said that you couldn't get some good bbq out of one, but you should go into it with eyes wide open.

Personally, I'd rather have a 10 year old Cadillac, than a brand new Kia.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 10, 2012)

jj......what did you do?  I'm late to the party here but I had a Cookshack once and it was awesome!  Let us know which direction you went and shoot some Qview of your purchase.

John


----------



## jjrolex (Jun 11, 2012)

I decided on the Smokin-it. All the reviews I read were very positive, and decided to take a chance. New stainless steel versus old powder coated metal, thermostat, and heater coil did it for me.  Thanks for your responses. Take care folks. Happy bbqing !!!


----------

